# Looking for info on a couple of PA Races



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I am looking at doing one if these races this weekend, I have never done either one, anyone here have any information on either one, ever done them before? what the courses are like etc..

http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=8382

http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=7370


----------



## skaboo (Apr 24, 2008)

Unionville is a first time race. The course looks good, nice distances, decent prize money.

Union Grove Road Race™ - These Trade Marked races by *Pro-Am Cycling Events, Inc. *have a history of not being rider friendly.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I recall that there was a big fallout last year between the the Pro am guy and Redrose races.
However I am not from PA so I don't know the details.
Are local guys boycotting the Pro am races? what do you mean by not being rider friendly?.


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm doing the unionville race, pre-road the course a day ago, looks pretty awesome, really flat, so it should be a fast race.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

How are they not rider friendly? I signed up for the Union Grove race a couple days ago. It's a Bike Line race, is it not? Don't they also do the Thursday night training series in Trexlertown? Those are very rider friendly.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

DelawareDager said:


> really flat.


That's funny


----------



## skaboo (Apr 24, 2008)

In the past, at least, the race you sign up for frequently changed by race day. Read the fine print.

The promoter is not the same - Go here to see the official details: https://www.usacycling.org/events/index.php?state=PA&race=Road

Thursday Night Training Series 
Permit Number: 2009-492 
Race Value Level: 200
04/02/2009 - 10/01/2009
Bob Rodale Fitness Park
Trexlertown, PA
Event Flyer
www.lehighwheelmen.org

Lehigh Wheelmen Assoc
Chip Berezny 
3700 TIMBERLANE DRIVE
EASTON, PA 18045 
(610) 330-0965
[email protected] 
Series Race 
Permitted
Category - E 
==================================

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=homearticlebody vAlign=top>*Union Grove Road Race (TM)* 
Permit Number: 2009-672 
05/09/2009
East Earl, PA
Event Flyer

</TD><TD class=homearticlebody vAlign=top>Pro-Am Cycling Events, Inc.
David Butterworth 
6 RESCH LANE
LANCASTER, PA 17602 
[email protected] 

</TD><TD class=homearticlebody vAlign=top>Road Race 
Open (Pro-am) 
Permitted
Category - D 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## skaboo (Apr 24, 2008)

For your reading pleasure:
http://blogs.lancasteronline.com/potholes/rrr-butterworths-side
http://blogs.lancasteronline.com/potholes/rrr-ruoffs-side


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the links, but I don't really care about the inner workings and conflicts of race promoters. I just want to show up somewhere and race. And as a Cat 5 there's not much they can do to change the race I do, except maybe putting me in with the Cat 1's, which would be a disaster for me, and maybe for them.

I'll let you know my experience at the event.


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

I am torn between these two as well. I raced Union Grove Last year under the red roses monkier. It was a good race and I liked the course. Pre reg seems a little light though, only 81 total as I type.
What is the course at Unionville like?


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Unionville
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2795584
Mile 5 to 13 is the loop that is done 4,5, or 6 depending on cat.

Climb at mile 11 is the hardest with another good one right after it. This will be the key spot.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Are there any climbs to speak of at the Union Grove race? Given the area, I can't imagine more than some rollers.


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

Zipp0 said:


> Thanks for the links, but I don't really care about the inner workings and conflicts of race promoters. I just want to show up somewhere and race. And as a Cat 5 there's not much they can do to change the race I do, except maybe putting me in with the Cat 1's, which would be a disaster for me, and maybe for them.
> 
> I'll let you know my experience at the event.



The thing is you never know what to expect with The Pro am promoter. I 've done many races with both Pro Am and Re Rose/All that is Good and they are usualy run well. Things are definetly subject to change with the Pro Am events when you get in the money. Red Rose is always flexible with trying to do the right thing. Pro Am= seemingly less flexible. The lack of participation in the higher cats says it all. Many call it Pro Scam.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

I ride there all the time, mostly rolling hills, I may come out and see the race on Saturday morning. Hopefully it will not rain, but right now they are calling for it. We have had about 10 days of rain now and today (Friday) is the first day that we have seen the sun.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

benchpress265 said:


> I ride there all the time, mostly rolling hills, I may come out and see the race on Saturday morning. Hopefully it will not rain, but right now they are calling for it. We have had about 10 days of rain now and today (Friday) is the first day that we have seen the sun.


Say hi if you see me. I'll be the guy on the black Lemond spit out the back on the second Cat 5 lap. Well, I hope not, and will give it everything I've got, but you know how that sometimes goes....


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wilierit said:


> The thing is you never know what to expect with The Pro am promoter. I 've done many races with both Pro Am and Re Rose/All that is Good and they are usualy run well. Things are definetly subject to change with the Pro Am events when you get in the money. Red Rose is always flexible with trying to do the right thing. Pro Am= seemingly less flexible. The lack of participation in the higher cats says it all. Many call it Pro Scam.


Makes sense. No money in it for me at this point, so no worries I guess. I can definitely see getting irritated after working hard for a poduim and then have the prize money not materialize.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

I will probably be up at Route 82 and Wilson Rd. I have a red and white BMC SL01. Fast bike just has an old engine on it!


----------

